# FREE FREE FREE SUN CR18 Wheel rims



## e-rider (29 Jan 2009)

I have a pair of used SUN CR18 mtb wheel rims (26") 32h in Silver.

FREE - Collection ONLY from Norwich, Norfolk.

These are well used but still round and true - the only slight problem is that the braking surfaces are fairly worn but I've had a quick look and I could see no cracks or anything - someone must want them - these are quality rims!

You could clean them and hang them on the wall - if you're not married or living with a female (as they tend not to like bike art!)

They will be 'recycled' at the dump if I receive no replies within 10 days or so.

Cheers


----------



## Jigglestumps (29 Jan 2009)

I'll take'm, I've been looking for some new 26" wheels for my girlfriend's bike. When can I come and collect them?
I live on Dereham Road, NR2
I'll pm my email to you asap.
J


----------



## e-rider (30 Jan 2009)

These are just the wheel rims NOT complete wheels! Do you still want them?


----------



## e-rider (30 Jan 2009)

that means no hubs or spokes - sorry if that wasn't clear in the first posting!


----------



## e-rider (30 Jan 2009)

looks like 'jigglestumps' has got there first - sorry everyone!


----------



## e-rider (24 Feb 2009)

several weeks later and not a word of thanks!


----------

